

Hacking a storyboard - rickotoole
http://blog.getrockerbox.com/post/hacking-a-storyboard

======
boxerbk
paper and pencil...are the only way to hash out your ideas. Too much
functionality on storyboard software makes things more confusing.

~~~
thelarry
I like using a physical whiteboard. Maybe it is the smell of markers...

